# House Party Speakers under 6-7k



## rider (May 24, 2014)

Hello I want to buy a pair of speakers set for the house party. My budget is 6-7k maximum.
*www.snapdeal.com/product/fd-a570u-21-multimedia-speaker/1180713
*www.snapdeal.com/product/intex-computer-mm-speaker-it10500/1755710520
*www.snapdeal.com/product/edifier-21-channel-c2xd-speaker/1924862307

- - - Updated - - -

or any other please mention.


----------



## sandynator (May 24, 2014)

my vote for Edifier C2XD


----------



## rider (May 25, 2014)

what about those Intex tower speakers? They are really loud.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## mayanksharma (May 26, 2014)

rider said:


> what about those Intex tower speakers? They are really loud.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


....and they crackles like hell!

Go for Edifier C2 2.1. 
Here are more suggestions from my side:
1. *www.snapdeal.com/product/philips-explode-mms4040f-multimedia-speakers/652426177
2. *www.snapdeal.com/product/sony-srsd9-21-channel-multimedia/250901

If you're looking for party speakers, they both are good. Between them, Sony D9 has an upper hand. It is loud and distortion is controlled.


----------



## rider (May 27, 2014)

mayanksharma said:


> ....and they crackles like hell!
> 
> Go for Edifier C2 2.1.
> Here are more suggestions from my side:
> ...



What about Edifier C2XD? My budget is 6-7k for the blasting sound. I already own Edifier E3200 that is good enough for my room only.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 27, 2014)

+1 for C2XD.
They provide decent output with loud enough volume for your use-case scenario.


----------



## sandynator (May 27, 2014)

C2XD has similar power satellite i.e 9W while sub is powerful 35W. If that is not sufficient then check out some other brands like f&D but may not sound as good as Edifiers


----------



## rider (May 27, 2014)

sandynator said:


> C2XD has similar power satellite i.e 9W while sub is powerful 35W. If that is not sufficient then check out some other brands like f&D but may not sound as good as Edifiers



What do you recommend me for under 7k party speakers? I really liked those Intex towers but someone said above it crackles after sometime.


----------



## sandynator (May 27, 2014)

I cannot imagine intex for audio gear. 
What's the size of room in which speakers will be placed?


----------



## rider (May 27, 2014)

I will place it in a loby of 250 sq feet

- - - Updated - - -

What would you recommend best under 6-7k for partying?


----------



## sandynator (May 28, 2014)

I think C2XD can fill up the room properly if placed correctly in a room. I've no knowledge of any other better speaker in 7k budget. Around 12k You can get following 2 speaker sets

*www.hifimart.com/boston-acoustics-soundware-xs-2-1-378

*www.proaudiohome.com/Klipsch-ProMedia-2.1-Computer-Speakers?search=klipsch+pro+media


----------



## rider (May 29, 2014)

Can I attach this subwoofer with my Edifier M3200 satellite speakers? 
*www.snapdeal.com/product/yamaha-sw012-subwoofer/648987899?

- - - Updated - - -

For full speakers system I have only two options in mind:
1. Edifier C2XD
2. F&D FD-T80U Towers  (would cost me 8200 with an offer)


----------



## rider (Jun 9, 2014)

Admin please close this thread.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2014)

rider said:


> Admin please close this thread.



Which one did you buy???


----------

